# Phragmipedium Cahaba Glow(?)



## Djthomp28 (Jan 18, 2020)

This is another first bloom seedling from Woodstream. 

The cross is Phrag Sunset Glow (4) x dalessandroi. Since dalessandroi is part of besseae by some sources, I am guessing this cross is Phrag Cahaba Glow.


----------



## grubea (Jan 18, 2020)

I love the color!!


----------



## abax (Jan 18, 2020)

My goodness, it does glow! If that isn't the name,
it should be. Gorgeous flower.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 19, 2020)

It's gorgeous! BTW Cribb classifies P. dalessandroi as its own separate species, and most of us tend to follow along with his interpretation of the species.


----------



## StreetVariety (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice, I like how red it is. How is rock wool culture working out for you?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2020)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids! Thanks for sharing. Your growing area is starting to look crowded.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks all!



StreetVariety said:


> Nice, I like how red it is. How is rock wool culture working out for you?


Overall the rockwool is performing well. It can be difficult to strike the right balance for keeping it moist, but not too wet. I typically grow my Phrags in saucers of water. This works great for the bark based mixes but can be too much for the rockwool mix, especially the for the pots not in the immediate path of the fan. I have seen great growth with the rockwool and will continue to tweak my growing routines to get the best out of it. Its definitely worth a try.



NYEric said:


> Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids! Thanks for sharing. Your growing area is starting to look crowded.


Ha! You have no idea how right you are. If I could only remember that over show season and keep my hands (and money) in my pockets. Doubtful. Hopefully I can do some clearly out come spring/summer.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 22, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> This is another first bloom seedling from Woodstream.
> 
> The cross is Phrag Sunset Glow (4) x dalessandroi. Since dalessandroi is part of besseae by some sources, I am guessing this cross is Phrag Cahaba Glow.
> 
> ...


Are those little armeniacums in the photo as well? How’re they doing?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Are those little armeniacums in the photo as well? How’re they doing?


Close. That is a basket of Fumi's Delight, which is growing well. It just is not showing signs of blooming. I think it's been 2 years since I have seen it bloom... sigh


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 11, 2020)

Here is a different clone from the same flask. This one is much paler:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow! Yay besseae hybrids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 11, 2020)

Love it. That colour in the first one really pops!


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 11, 2020)

The first one is a real standout...excellent!


----------

